# Slide out wont!



## SwampRanger (Sep 21, 2013)

Went to get the camper ready to take to the deer lease and the slide didn't make a noise.....check the switch wires, breakers, etc.....nothing .....gonna do test with a tester on motor tomorrow? Power is good etc.....am I missing something simple?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Is it a trailer or motorhome. Emergency brakes must be set if MH. If camper, don 't know?


----------



## SwampRanger (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah it's a camper


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

Most RV's have a manual crank to push the slide in and out. Not sure if thats what you are needing to know. But it will get you out of a bind.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

i had same problem, change my battery and worked perfect, good luck.


----------



## SwampRanger (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks I found that Manuel crank hope I get it to work! Questions on the battery, even with the power plugged up do the batteries have to be good? Thanks for all the answers!


----------



## SwampRanger (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I traced the wires out and all were working, so I took the little motor off, and it spun.....so hooked it back up and it worked! I guess it was a little corroded 
......thanks 2 cool campers for the help!


----------

